# Tucson's Roadhouse in Ottawa closed it's doors today



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Sadly, yet another longtime venue in Ottawa has closed for good as of today. Tucson's in Ottawa south, the spot for countless live acts over the years has thrown in the towel and closed. A sad day indeed...


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Are you kidding !!! That is a shame for sure. Sign of the times for live music. That sucks. Whats next The Rainbow ?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

That's too bad. I'm afraid that live music is going the way of the Dodo bird.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh wow. That is terrible news. Bit of an institution Tucson's was.

We still have Zaphod's...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Even though it is a mere 3 blocks away from my home, I have yet to set foot inside Bassline Station or its predecessor, Bourbon St. While not the institution that Tuscon's was, and the Rainbow thankfully still is, I am pleasantly surprised by Bassline's longevity.

Only ever been to Tuscon's twice, for the musicians swap.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

That's too bad,I didn't go there a lot(not really a local),but it was always an option for a live band . Sad to see live music fading like it seems to be .


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The article in today's Ottawa Citizen indicated that it was not going bankrupt, implying that the closure was simply for other reasons. Some Ottawans or visitors may remember Retrotown Music which, in a rather short period of time garnered an excellent reputation as a place for vintage gear. When they closed their doors a few years ago, it was not for lack of business, but rather because the entire block got bought out for demolition to make way for condos. Darwin, the owner, used the opportunity to take some time off and consider his options, rather than immediately move to another location.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Along with the astronomical rent rates in Westboro...



mhammer said:


> The article in today's Ottawa Citizen indicated that it was not going bankrupt, implying that the closure was simply for other reasons. Some Ottawans or visitors may remember Retrotown Music which, in a rather short period of time garnered an excellent reputation as a place for vintage gear. When they closed their doors a few years ago, it was not for lack of business, but rather because the entire block got bought out for demolition to make way for condos. Darwin, the owner, used the opportunity to take some time off and consider his options, rather than immediately move to another location.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Not to Hijack this thread but, does Darwin (Retrotown) have a new business anywhere in the city?


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

marcos said:


> Not to Hijack this thread but, does Darwin (Retrotown) have a new business anywhere in the city?


 I'm interested too,Retrotown was a great shop .


----------

